# chinese private lessons



## iva33 (Nov 13, 2012)

hello there!
im looking for a chinese native tutor for a while now but no luck.mainly im interested in business chinese...anyone?
ide appreciate a contact or referal!!!
thks in advance


----------



## ruefguet (Dec 8, 2011)

iva33 said:


> hello there!
> im looking for a chinese native tutor for a while now but no luck.mainly im interested in business chinese...anyone?
> ide appreciate a contact or referal!!!
> thks in advance


I met a Greek girl working in a taverna in Crete this summer who was half Greek and half Chinese. She said she goes back to Athens in the winter to teach Chinese. I will try to find the name of the restaurant as her father owns it and maybe you can track her down this way.


----------



## ruefguet (Dec 8, 2011)

iva33 said:


> hello there!
> im looking for a chinese native tutor for a while now but no luck.mainly im interested in business chinese...anyone?
> ide appreciate a contact or referal!!!
> thks in advance


She worked at Dimitris Taverna in Almyrida, Crete. They have a Facebook page.


----------



## iva33 (Nov 13, 2012)

thanks ruefguet!ill try through facebook!


----------

